# 75G planted by Overfloater....



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I finally got my 75G setup. All the plants and fish are transferred from my 40G breeder. Still waiting for it to fill in quite a bit.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice little brigde you got there, any tank specs?


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Definately a pleasure to look at. The tank looks good without the background also, i like the gradient effect it gives off.

Andrew


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

nice setup. i think it will look much better when the glosso grows.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Tank looks nice, is the java fern attached to driftwood?


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. I'll post specs when I get everything finalized. 

My 40G tank had a black painted background and I wanted to do something different so I didn't put a background on this tank. The wall behind the tank is white so it gives a nice contrast. 

The Java Ferns are attached to a piece of wood mounted to a stone slab. The mass of ferns is quite impressive and deceiving in photographs. It's about 20" long and 12" wide packed tightly with javas. They grew in very thick in my high light setup.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

dang that looks awesome. will look alot better if you let the rotola grown in.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Bavarian3 said:


> dang that looks awesome. will look alot better if you let the rotola grown in.


Yes, everything needs to grow in.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

What do you plan to add in that open space near the right?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Bob,

Thanks for sharing your tank photos Is your substrate Tahitian Moon sand mixed with something? If I may, I would like to offer my critique. Although you did not ask for it.....new photos just beg to be picked at. Thats how we will all learn the most, by seeing as much s we can and taking something away from the experience.

I think you need more hardscape. I might be a bit biased to the NA style of tanks but I find that 'scapes without a strong hardscape from the beginning will only get weaker as they fill in. Very few tanks look good without any hardscape (and those work because they are completely void of any). The java covered piece is a good starting point. If you can, I would try to add some more at the end of the "bridge". Right now it has the sort of rainbow effect, it goes into the ground but you are left feeling hanging. There is no termination. Adding some more vertical elements there would draw the eye from one side of the tank to the other and from one element to another. I would push the main wood to the left now as the window under the bridge is trying desperately hard to be the focal point but it is to centered. No feeling of harmony. Wood, or even rock would help draw the 2 sides together and some tall vertical plants, like Isoetes, hairgrass, or one of the narrow leafed crypts/aponogetans would add additional interest and strong vertical presence. Moving the narrow leafed Java tot he rock/wood in that position would also be effective.

Adding a lighter delicate stem plant where the narrow leaf java is now would be a nice addition that would combine nicely with the plant in the back right corner. Think of Hemianthus micranthemoides or Micranthimum umbrosium or even more Rotala Green.

The red (is it an Althereniki) tot he right of the Microsorium feels out of place now but single plants tend to. Adding a street of this plant (~5-7 stems that start low and get taller towards the back) would look nice, IMHO. It would contrast nicely with the color of the java yet the similar leaf shapes would make the contrast work. IT would also serve as a good separation between the larger java's leaves and the smaller leaves of the Rotala (green?) and Heteranthera zosterifolia. I like the location and use of the Bylxa, it is a plant I love to use for the mid ground positions. It makes a lovely addition.

Keep i mind these are just my personal ideas. I don't intend to force my style upon you or tell you what you should do. I mealy brainstorm. Maybe my ideas will be helpful for you or for others

Keep us updated as it fills in more


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

dennis said:


> Bob,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your tank photos Is your substrate Tahitian Moon sand mixed with something?


No it's 100% colorquartz. It looks a bit blue because I didn't set a manual white balance. It is in actuality, flat black.

All of your points are valid and I agree with most of them. I am in the process of acquiring more hardscape as we speak. I have plenty of java moss that I planned on using to create a moss slope. As far as the open space goes, I'm not sure what is going in there, but it will be filled. The alternanthera is actually about 6 stems but I have them all together. Perhaps I will try a street where you say.


----------



## MrHarris (Mar 19, 2005)

i agree with dennis. that tank has too much potential  cant wait to see it in a couple months. keep up the creative work.


----------



## punie (Jan 10, 2005)

The tank looks fabs for a start!
Btw, whats the plant on the right back behind the narrow java fern?

Cheers,
Jerome


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That's looking mighty fine Bob. It looks like you figured out what plants can grow in that liquid rock water of yours. Either that or someone broke down and went R.O.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

It's been a month and things have not gone too well. The only positive aspect was an upgrade in lighting, bumping me to just shy of 4 WPG. My nice large stand of Rotala 'green' almost died off due to a lack of light. What you see is all that is left. My ammannia has stunted pretty badly and algae has cropped up. I am running too lean on my ferts I think. I'm going to increase my dosing but it will be at least a month before I see any noticeable improvement.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

looks nice the gap needs to filled in a little.


----------



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

what kind of lighting do you have and where did you get your substrate? I really like your tank i think it looks pretty sweet. good job


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

bbkid43 said:


> what kind of lighting do you have and where did you get your substrate? I really like your tank i think it looks pretty sweet. good job


I have 4x55W CF and 2x26W NOF. The substrate is black colorquartz.


----------

